# Problem transferring SU files



## tim (6 Oct 2006)

A bit OT I know but since the SU users tend to congregate here I thought I'd ask.

I have a laptop and a desktop PC. Most of my work is done on the desktop but I transfer files to the laptop using Network Magic mainly when I'm showing clients designs or working away. This works fine for all files except .skp and .skb files when I get an access denied message. I can still upload these files to email and sometimes I do that to transfer them over but I don't want the hassle. Can anyone shed any light please. The attributes seem to show that they aren't read only, hidden etc.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## SketchUp Guru (6 Oct 2006)

Tim, I've never had any trouble transferring files. Are you using GSU? same version of both machines? Shouldn't matter but who knows?


I wonder if it has to do with the network magic thing you are using. How are your computers hooked up to your network?

We have a wireless network here at home. I can SKP transfer files between machines, even between PC and Mac with no trouble.


Keep in mind you don't need to transfer the SKB files. Those are backups that SU generates automatically in case you have a crash. I periodically do a search for all files with SKB as the extension and delete them.


----------



## andrewm (6 Oct 2006)

Interestingly enough I had exactly the same problem just yesterday. I had edited a file at work and transferred it to a memory stick to work on at home. On my home PC it reported that it was in use. 

I opened it as Read Only, did a Save As to a new file. Deleted the old file and renamed the new to the original filename and all worked fine. Not had this before though. 

I suspect, but haven't tested yet, that I still had it loaded into SU when I saved it to the memory stick.

Andrew


----------

